# Dumb Lawsuit !!!!!!!



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

This is absolutly ridiculous and has to be one of the *dumbest* lawsuits of all time.

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/art...woman-sues-rogers-after-her-affair-is-exposed


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Shouldnt be married in first place!

You can sue anyone for anything in Canada... such b******t!


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe not so dumb. She could easily have been hiding any number of issues that wouldn't be so negatively looked upon like a witness protection program or other things. foreign bank accounts she doesn't want people to know about, etc. privacy is privacy and care should be taken by the companies to not disclose the information. There have been many cases similar to this where known stalkers were able to obtain and change information of their targets.


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

That's exactly how a friend of mine caught her husband cheating. I think the cell companies provide a valuable service....


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Baos said:


> Maybe not so dumb. She could easily have been hiding any number of issues that wouldn't be so negatively looked upon like a witness protection program or other things. foreign bank accounts she doesn't want people to know about, etc. privacy is privacy and care should be taken by the companies to not disclose the information. There have been many cases similar to this where known stalkers were able to obtain and change information of their targets.


I tend to agree here; while she was certainly in the wrong, the cell phone company has no right to unilaterally violate her privacy, and was negligent in so doing. I think that she may actually have a case! But hey, I'm no lawyer...


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I would like to see how that one plays out ... She certainly was stupid and set herself up for a world of hurt; but Rogers was in the wrong in the way they dealt with her. As Baos pointed out,there can be very good reasons to keep accounts separate and information on them private.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> I would like to see how that one plays out ... She certainly was stupid and set herself up for a world of hurt; but Rogers was in the wrong in the way they dealt with her. As Baos pointed out,there can be very good reasons to keep accounts separate and information on them private.


I think it's fairly clear that Rogers was wrong in releasing her private information without her consent.

The issue with this is whether they would then be deemed liable for the resulting damages she is seeking. From the article, it appears as though she is arguing that they were negligent, in which case, they would be responsible for damages for those things that could have been, what I'll call, foreseeable damages. I think the technical word for it is proximity or something...there have gotta be some fishkeeping lawyers on this board no?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

With most phones now having GPS built in, there's another place where your privacy could be jeopardized. I know that my techies here at work have told me that its simple to track your whereabouts if you have GPS turned on in our BB's. You can manually deactivate it if you want.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Rogers obviously errored and divulged her private information, but as the article states there is no privacy legislation in Ontario. Rogers will probably plead human error or something along the lines ...

Will she win, maybe, but certainly not anywhere near 600K. She is hurting and desperate and lashing out like a crazed animal. 100K per year renting apartments, either it is time for a career change or that is grossly exaggerated which I wouldn't doubt knowing her behaviour.

No matter what, Rogers has deep pockets and an army of lawyers and they will drag this out as long as they can ...


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Rogers would be on the hook for the disclosure of private information but I expect the actual damages to be small. I mean really small.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Punkys Dad said:


> Rogers would be on the hook for the disclosure of private information but I expect the actual damages to be small. I mean really small.


her lawyer knows that, she knows that, she is probably just after the publicity so that she can find a new lover ... er husband or whichever the case may be.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Interesting. In any case, she is the one loosing on a couple of aspects.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

she deserves nothing...


----------

